# Welcome Puppy



## greatwhitenorth (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello all, Just thought I'd post a few pics of 'Bo' in my first post here. Pointing at 10 weeks and we're having a blast!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Bo is such a cutie! And look at that serious face! Great pictures


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

8) Very nice pictures, SLR camera?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome. Me thinks Bo is going to be a huntin' dawg fo' sure.

Wisdom in that little face. He knows what his purpose is. BIRDS. 

RBD


----------



## velcro-man (May 15, 2012)

Nice point.......Reminds of my velvet when she was that age....Bo going to be a great bird dog!!!!

V-M


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful puppy and lovley photos.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Dec 22, 2011)

datacan said:


> 8) Very nice pictures, SLR camera?


Thanks and yes, this is a digital slr... same day, a little video clip... we should be taking more video! Can't wait to take him hunting. 
https://vimeo.com/42706297


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. Puppy pictures make my heart melt. Bo is such a beautiful pup.


----------



## jjlansing11 (May 7, 2012)

Great pictures! And the video is amazing! I could have kept watching him for another hour!


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Dec 22, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Welcome. Me thinks Bo is going to be a huntin' dawg fo' sure.
> 
> Wisdom in that little face. He knows what his purpose is. BIRDS.
> 
> RBD


Thanks Red Dog! I'll be visiting your blog. Thanks.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Gorgeous pup! It's so much fun to see them come alive when they get into hunting mode. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bo looks like he was born to hunt.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh Bo' aren't you just the most gorgeous little puppy. A big Roo Roo Roo welcome from Ozkar, Zsa Zsa and Astro. 

RBD, you noticed what I noticed....there is certainly a look of "I have been here before" about little Bo........ happy hunting Bo........


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

I have to say, I was a little disappointed when that video ended. It should've gone on forever!! 
Bo is adorable. Mad skills with the camera! Way to go! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

would love to see some recent pics of Bo, GWN


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Great - welcome 2 the forum - did you say HUNT ! - any time any where - there is hope for the V - put the pup in the field and only then can you see what they were bred for!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I just looked out the window this morning, and there is a Great Blue Heron standing on the end of my dock... and Willie is on point. Bo is a beautiful puppy, and off to a great start!! ;D


----------

